# Need help finding china manufacture low min



## Thor (Jan 27, 2013)

New company looking for manufacture in china with small quantities. I would like to find one that can do minimums of 200 multiple colors per shirt per design any ideas and would like to hear from someone who has experience working with them thanks


Sent from iPhone www.facebook.com/ vikingfitwear


----------



## manie187 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm looking for the same buddy! bump


----------



## kemarayana (Feb 15, 2013)

Check your PM buddy I think i can help you with your manufacturing issue


----------



## PIMAKING (Aug 13, 2010)

take a look on alibaba website. I think you can find suppliers there.


----------



## Santos171 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking for the same thing having a hard time understanding the alibaba website any help is very appreciated


----------



## OneThousandth (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey guys I used this company called MANUeasy and was really impressed with them and their quality.
They are an oversea's garment manufacturing company with low minimums.

Manu Easy : Garment Manufacturing Made Easy. is their website

you can probably reach them the fastest by email at [email protected]

hope that helps!


----------



## HanSol000 (Sep 1, 2013)

OneThousandth said:


> Hey guys I used this company called MANUeasy and was really impressed with them and their quality.
> They are an oversea's garment manufacturing company with low minimums.
> 
> Manu Easy : Garment Manufacturing Made Easy. is their website
> ...



These guys look pretty good (or at least their site does)... you say good quality, are you talking tshirts or other clothes? What's the turnaround time for orders? (approximately) Any problem in dealing with them, orders, changes etc...


----------

